# wii browser



## Sunray (Jan 5, 2008)

i‘m posting this from my wii which seems to do a reasonable job of rendering pages. this text entry system is making me feel sick now though.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jan 5, 2008)

It's the same browser (virtually) as Opera use on the web and for their Opera Mobile platform. I was talking to their developer relationship manager last week - apparently this year they will be bringing out a load of developer tools that let you develop and test web apps on the Wii. 

It can only be a matter of time before Nintendo bring out an IR keyboard (Wiiboard?) - they're never going to be an all-in-one entertainment hub without it.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 5, 2008)

You can plug a USB keyboard into the wii and it works fine with the latest wii browser i think.

May need to upgrade your wii firmware thou.


----------



## al (Jan 5, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> It can only be a matter of time before Nintendo bring out an IR keyboard (Wiiboard?) - they're never going to be an all-in-one entertainment hub without it.



I don't think nintendo want the wii to be an all in one entertainment hub- they were really just focussed on it being a gaming machine - hence no dvd support.... yet


----------



## 1927 (Jan 5, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> (Wiiboard?)



WiiGboard surely!


----------



## Crispy (Jan 5, 2008)

cybershot said:
			
		

> You can plug a USB keyboard into the wii and it works fine with the latest wii browser i think.
> 
> May need to upgrade your wii firmware thou.


The update enables keyboard support in pretty much everything _except_ the browser, iirc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:
			
		

> It's the same browser (virtually) as Opera use on the web and for their Opera Mobile platform. I was talking to their developer relationship manager last week - apparently this year they will be bringing out a load of developer tools that let you develop and test web apps on the Wii.
> 
> It can only be a matter of time before Nintendo bring out an IR keyboard (Wiiboard?) - they're never going to be an all-in-one entertainment hub without it.



Doesn't the wii use bluetooth for the controllers? If so a keyboard would be easy. All they need to do is release one, add DVD playback and a external hard drive (or at least support) and they're set.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 5, 2008)

al said:
			
		

> I don't think nintendo want the wii to be an all in one entertainment hub- they were really just focussed on it being a gaming machine - hence no dvd support.... yet


I disagree, that's their core competency but they're already said with the DS they want to offer more, to branch out because it's at a mature stage in it's life. The DS and the Wii are seen as too parts of the same product increasingly by Ninty so it makes sense the Wii will evolve along the hub lines...


----------

